# say it isn;t so! Death Panels?



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Some U.S. hospitals weigh withholding care to Ebola patients | Reuters


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I can understand their way of thinking. The risk out weighs the final outcome. 
I don't blame them for that.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll second that. If they're simply not equipped to offer that level of care and to keep the rest of their patients (and staff!) safe, then they have no other choice. Who would want to be responsible for it spreading?


----------

